# warning! Elite Stingray Underwater Filters



## angelpuss1223

Me and my partner brought a fish tank(60L) nearly a year ago and everything we needed with it. About a month after we brought it and set it up ready we brought 3 guppies (2 female, 1 male). 2 weeks later we brought a male betta splenden then a week later we brought 2 females, after about 2 months we decided we wanted some angel fish and brought 2 females, everything was going fine until about a week ago when we decided we would buy some neon tetras (22)

We now only have 14, we found one dead body the day after we had brought them, so we did a partial water change and cleaned the filter while doing so, only to find 8 of our neon tetras fall out of the filter when we had opened it , the brand even suggest to put tetras in the tank as they are good communal fish. We have had to go and buy another filter as they refused to give us our money back as it is past our refund date

This is just to warn anyone who wants to get neon tetras and has this make of filter(check title)to change thier filter or possibly section the filter off with a breeding net as it can suck up small fry if you are trying to breed fish. we are very unhappy about their lack of customer satisfaction and refusing to warn people not to put neon tetras in with that filter:x i would appreciate it if you could pass the word on to others who are considering getting tetras with this filter!

Thanks for your patience to read this as i probably babbled on!


----------



## oliesminis

i got 2 elite tanks with these filters. never had a problem


----------



## Reefneck

Did I read that right? A total of 30 fish in a 60 LITRE (Approx 15 Gallon) tank?? That would be overcrowding heaven!


----------



## angelpuss1223

Have you got the Version 15? We had the version 15 as it pumps up to 60l of water. The holes are probably a lot smaller on the version 10


----------



## angelpuss1223

Reefneck said:


> Did I read that right? A total of 30 fish in a 60 LITRE (Approx 15 Gallon) tank?? That would be overcrowding heaven!


Only 22 fish now lol. Never seemed overcrowded, but maybe.


----------



## oliesminis

i got a 10 and a 15 both run fine tetras (neon) in the 15


----------



## angelpuss1223

Well we really wanted to give a shout out to people, somehow they managed to swim into the gaps either side of the impeller housing. Not sure how they got inside, but 2 of them got stuck there, and six managed to get inside and died- stayed there until we cleaned the filter after we found the dead tetra in the tank


----------



## RockabillyChick

are you sure the neons didn't die first before they were sucked up? your tank was and still is desperately overcrowded, and neons are fragile fish. expect a good 1/3 to die when you get them. your angels are probably small now, but they get to be about 4" diameter not counting fins and shouldn't be in anything much smaller than a 30g for a pair. also neon tetras are the natural prey of angels, so that wouldn't have worked out in the long run anyway once the angels were big enough, they would have eaten up those neons pretty quick.

also, that filter is way too small for a 60L (15g) tank. the largest type of stingray filter is only rated up to 57 litres, and pretty much every filter on the market grossly over estimates its filtering capacity. it seems like a very silly little contraption anyway.


----------



## angelpuss1223

The tetras wern't sucked up because the also managed to get round the back and find gaps they can fit into where the impeller housing is and there is no suction there. We brought the tank as one of the sets and that is what elite had put with the tank, so naturally we thought it would be ok. Our new filter does up to 90L. God we didnt realise the angels would eat the tetras, we asked aound the retailers what fish would go well and what ones we wanted and they said that it would be safe, guess not though, when the angels get a bit bigger and start attempting to eat the tetras we'll put them in another tank, but so far they have shown no signs of attempting to eat them or any aggressivness towards them either, but it may just be if you dont feed them enough they eat the other fish.. its kind of like bettas and their fry, if the adults eat enough a day they dont eat the fry.


----------



## RockabillyChick

its more likely that the angels are too small. the ones they sell in the stores are usually very small juveniles, barely quarter sized. they get a good 4" across without fins. its the adults that will eat the tetras. sometimes, depending on the temperment of the indevidual fish, if you raise the angels and tetras together, they might not eat the neons if they have plenty of other food, but some angels can be pretty nasty and will go after them anyway.

your going to learn very quickly that pet stores are there to make money, not make happy peaceful ecosystems in your home. they will sell you whatever they can with little thought (assuming the employee even knows) to compatibility or adult size.


----------



## angelpuss1223

Well we feed the fish flakes daily, daphnia every other day and freeze dried blood worms weekly, they get fed twice a day but not huge ammount as some is left at the top when there is too much, our angels stay away from all the other fish, they dont really like to be bothered, they swim away and hide if the other fish annoy them, mainly the guppies chasing after each other when the light goes on, they're ever so ammusing to watch though, i could swear i spend at least half my day watching them there so entertaining!


----------



## Camie

angelpuss1223 said:


> Only 22 fish now lol. Never seemed overcrowded, but maybe.


I have an almost 60L tank and yes it was overcrowded with 24 fish. I gave away 11 of them today. But the general rule for fish is 1" of fish per gallon


----------



## frogman5

yeh but your not goin to put a 12 inch fish in a 12 gallon tank now are u


----------



## Clerk

Camie said:


> I have an almost 60L tank and yes it was overcrowded with 24 fish. I gave away 11 of them today. But the general rule for fish is 1" of fish per gallon


The rule 1 inch per gallon pretty much only works on neon tetra sized fish.


----------



## Sable

Notwithstanding how amusing the fish are and the aforementioned "rules of thumb," you need to get a bigger tank or get rid of some of your fish (by giving them back to the pet store/to friends with established tanks, NEVER, ever by killing them or by throwing them in a local body of water). You're WAY overstocked; there's no way you've got enough oxygen or bacteria to keep all of those fish happy and healthy.

Three or six guppies will do fine in a 15g and you'll really see their full personalities in that size tank. Angels and neons (at least in that number) need more space.


----------

